# Selling "as new" Cannondale trail 1 XXL ( Jumbo) 29" wheels



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Selling my wife's Cannondale trail 1 XXL (Jumbo) size. It was bought in Jan 2015 and sat 360 days in the garage and was out 4 times.
She rode around on bike path few times but never took it into mountains

Its perfect for anyone 6'1" or taller with 36 inseam or longer.
Bike in perfect, "almost new" condition, has lifetime frame warranty.

If you tall and big and looking for a bike that you wont be crumpled on this is it!

Listed on ebay $1199

Cannondale Trail 1 SL Jumbo XXL 29" Very RARE | eBay

Discount for MTBR $1100 and free shipping




free photo hosting














[url=https://postimage.org/]


image upload no limit

free upload image
[/URL]


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Any takers?


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

I LOVE your bike!!! That is a beauty 
Now if I can sell my 2013!


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you!

Its in as new condition ..


----------

